# Trolling motor size for 16 ft aluminum boat



## richie722

Hi All,

I have recently inhereted a 16 foot aluminum fishing boat. I am considering purchasing an electric trolling motor to use on it. The trolling motor will be the only motor. The boat is a 1975 Mirrocraft, plain jane rowboat.


A couple questions.

1) I know that bigger is usually better as far as trolling motors go, but what would be a good size. I like the cost of the Minn Kota Endura 30, but could possibly spend more if it will be way underpowered.

2) Has anybody used a similar set up on Lake St. Clair (without gas motor, only electric trolling motor). I will mostly use this thing on small inland lakes, but would like to give Lake St. Clair a try also. I have oars in case there was a problem with the motor. How comfortable could I be venturing out in Lk. St. Clair with just a trolling motor. I would just be fishing in Anchor Bay.

3) Motorguide vs. Minn Kota? Any opinions?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

Rich


----------



## 9mmruger1

I had the 30lb minn kota on my 16' tracker and it worked fine. Never a problem even in the wind.


----------



## ESOX

On LSC I wouldn't go with less than a 52#. Big open, windy water, waves to fight etc.
MinnKotais the only way to go IMHO.


----------



## Crooked Dave

Hope this will help: I have a 14' With a 15 h.p. Merc with an Endura 30 and with a second person / gear, the most I can get out of the trolling motor is 2.2 MPH, and that is without any wind. This is plenty fast for trolling, but realize that you will sack you battery in about 3 to 4 hrs. running on the "5" setting. If I had to do it over again, I would definitely go up to at least the 40 lb, if not for more power in windy conditions, but to keep me on the water longer. Tight Lines


----------



## richie722

Thanks for the replies so far. I don't intend to do much trolling. I will mainly just use it to get the boat to the spot and either anchor or drift. I am pretty confident that the 30 lb motor will be just fine for the inland lakes, I'm just worried that if I went out on St. Clair and a wind picked up a little, I wouldn't be able to get back to the launch even if I'm not out too far.

Anyone else have any suggestions or experiences they could share?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## richie722

Anybody have any deep cycle battery recommendations?


----------



## jpollman

I've got a Minn Kota Endura 30 that I use on my 10' Pond Prowler. It's a geat motor for that rig but I think it would be a little small for a sixteen footer. As far as battery is concerned, I use an Exide combination deep cycle/starting battery that I got at Walmart for $50. I've had it for three years and it's worked fine. I have never run out of battery power while using it. I usually fish 3-4 hours in the evening and run on high power most of the time. I could probably get several trips out of each charge but I bring it home and top it off after each use.


----------



## Burksee

richie722 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. I don't intend to do much trolling. I will mainly just use it to get the boat to the spot and either anchor or drift. I am pretty confident that the 30 lb motor will be just fine for the inland lakes, I'm just worried that if I went out on St. Clair and a wind picked up a little, I wouldn't be able to get back to the launch even if I'm not out too far.
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions or experiences they could share?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Rich, I dont know that I'd venture out on LSC or any "Big" water without a gas motor of somekind. A quick change in the weather or in the wind direction (*which neither rarely occurs! :lol: ) and we could be seeing you on the 11 o'clock news!  :help:


----------



## bolodunn

i just so happen to have a 50# endura motor that has never touched the water. bought it & never used it. you can have it for $150. before it goes to e-bay. i paid $209. for it last fall!


----------



## fmarke

have a 40# co-pilot on my 14 foot starcraft and it works like a watch even on a faster river like the tibb. only problem----------- very early last year i broke the starter cable on my 9.8 merc and ran out of battery while i was about two miles from the sanford lake launch. with no one around, i rowed the floating torture chamber in and wound up with blisters the size of a fying pan on my a--, and it wasn't very windy. i won't forget that one. i would rather rasselll a grizzely with one arm tied behind me( and i'm 71) than try to row a 16ftr any distance with any wind!


----------



## richie722

I guess now I'm leaning towards the Minn Kota 55 Maxxum trolling motor. It is a little pricey, but it has the 55 lb thrust, and the variable speed control (supposedly saves the juice in the battery when not using at full power) and built in charge meter. I will have to look for a battery with a lot of capacity since this will be the sole motor on the boat. The boat is a shallow V, so going out far on any big lake would probably not be a good idea. Also, I measured the boat and it is a 15 ft, not a 16. Not much difference I guess but a little less hull to drag throught the water. Thanks for everybodys input.


----------



## kbkrause

If you go with a 2 battery set up you could either go parrallel or just use one and have the 2nd one as a back up... Dont forget though those batteries aren't light... 

As a side note, I've seen some pontoon boats at BassPro that are powered by trolling motor only. I'm not sure what the thrust is on the motor, but I'm sure it's pretty high.


----------



## barryl

richie722 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1) I know that bigger is usually better as far as trolling motors go, but what would be a good size. I like the cost of the Minn Kota Endura 30, but could possibly spend more if it will be way underpowered.
> 
> 2) Has anybody used a similar set up on Lake St. Clair (without gas motor, only electric trolling motor). I will mostly use this thing on small inland lakes, but would like to give Lake St. Clair ..........................
> 
> Rich


It just so happens that I also have a 16' 1975 mirrocraft with the covered bow. Is yours also a faded aqua blue? 

Lots of factors to consider - I have some added weight to my boat - 40hp Merc (with steering console), homemade floorboards, gas tank and my 220lb b*tt in the back. When I first started I used a transom mounted 36# Minn Kota and had to work it all the time because any wind, and I mean ANY wind, blew the bow around. I mostly slow trolled the depths of Black Lake (Cheboygan) and not knowing any better I thought I was having fun. I added as much weight to the front of the boat as these boats ride high in the water (a nice factor when the waves slapping you around) with it no helping much. On small lakes it was fine, but a little larger lake it would take forever to get anywhere because you are constantly over steering to correct to bow movement losing any forward speed. Add a couple of friends to the passenger list and it helps the steering but slows you down considerably.

From that experience I moved to a bow mounted 42# Minn Kota Auto Pilot. Expensive yes, worth it, you bet. You set it in any direction and it goes there correcting automatically for any wind. Now I sit back and watch my lines, drink my coffee, and wonder why those fish critters aren't dining on my offerings.

To give you a better idea of what you can do with a bow mounted trolling motor - On a "calm" day I can pull trolling baits about 2.3 mph with the extra weight of another large battery mounted in the front, an extra 6 gal. tank, more tackle boxes, a larger cooler, etc. I troll on the big pond (not to far out though) with my 40 horse/with a troll plate and the bow mount running just enough to steer the boot, it works great!!! If you decide with a bow mount make sure you get the longest shaft, as I stated earlier, these boats ride high, especially the bow, and heading into the wind will lift the motor/propeller out of the water. Usually when that gets going I just throw out the drift sock.

Hope that helps you out. 

Don't hesitate to ask more as I have received much information from the people in this forum and it's nice to be able to give some back.

Also, if you go to Minn Kota's web site they have a "choose your conditions" and they show you motor choices. http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/motors/selectamotor/


----------



## barryl

richie722 said:


> Anybody have any deep cycle battery recommendations?


I have had many different kinds over the years and the Delco Voyager has lasted the longest on the water and over the winter. Kind of learn my lesson on that one and keep a trickle charge on all my batteries (2 deep cycles for the 5th wheel, Boat x 3 = one just for the Merc and electronics, one for the bow mount, and one spare in case I need to have to have an extended charge because I fished all day and night sometimes)


----------



## richie722

Thanks for the input. I will look into the Delco Voyager batteries. I am also looking into a Crown Deep Cycle Battery. I was looking at Trojan Deep Cycles because they are the compnay Minn Kota uses to make the Minn Kota branded battery. I called a local Trojan delaer near me to get a price and they said that I should consider the Crown Deep Cycle becaause it was about 40 dollars cheaper than the Trojan but just as much quality. Does anybody know where I can look up different battery specs for the Delco Voyager. It seems the AC Delco website doesnt give very specific information on batteries.


----------



## ESOX

I can fish for days at a time with two of the big Voyagers hooked in parallel to my 12V minn autopilot.


----------

